# Thank God It's Friday ...



## FOMOGO (Aug 22, 2015)

Have a new helper, so it's been back to 8 to 10 hr days, but i need to get my shop done, so though the old body may complain, I will ***** no more. Finished up most of my exterior grading and have one more day prepping inside for 2000+ sf. of concrete, will get started on the siding Monday.   Limped back to the house at the end of the day, cleaned up and made myself a much deserved Manhattan. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 22, 2015)

Lookin good! Keep us posted please.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice shot. The building looks promising, the hills in the distance are to die for.


----------



## ogberi (Aug 22, 2015)

That looks more like a 3 Long Island Iced Tea job to me...


----------

